# Canon Q: Should colour space be set to sRGB or Adobe RGB?



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 27, 2010)

On page 96 of the Canon T2i manual it recommends leaving the colour space setting on sRGB, which I did. But, in a course I'm taking right now the teacher went through all our camera settings and wants us to change the colour space to Adobe RGB, which I have done. In retrospect I really should have gotten a second opinion before making that change.

So I'm hoping some of the more experienced Canon shooters can help me out here. 

The manual claims that in Adobe RGB images will look more subdued on a sRGB personal computer environment and with printers not compatible with Design Rule for Camera File System 2.0. Post processing will therefore be required.

I don't print my photos at home, I send them out.


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd ask the people I send my stuff to print.

Generally I leave mine in sRGB as I don't really print much.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jun 27, 2010)

Most printers like Mpix and Adorama ( and all of your local ones like walgreens, costco, and walmart ) will only print in sRGB. Usually if you are using an inkjet printer at home, you can usually print in a wider gamut like AdobeRGB. I know some labs print in other colorspaces but I have yet to see any. Of course I do not usually look at really high end places the the elite pros use. I would shoot in sRGB. Or if you are worried, shoot in adobeRGB and then have photoshop set to switch them to sRGB when editing that way the RAW file stays adobeRGB incase you ever need it.

Also, the web uses sRGB so if you upload to say Flickr or photobucket, you will need sRGB or it may not display properly.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 27, 2010)

Did your instructor explain to you why to change the settings?



You could always change back to the sRGB when not in class.


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2010)

Generally I'd shoot in RAW mode whereupon your sRGB or AdobeRGB setting matters not as you can change this during RAW processing at any point (you can also change the colourspace of a shot during regular editing - even if its a JPEG - without worries).

I would get your instructor to go through his/her reasoning for the change - especailly when sRGB is the internet and printing standard currently. Adobe RGB is more the standard for highend printing firms. 

Essentailly with AdobeRGB you get more change to play and toy with the shot in editing - more change to push settings without having the backgrounds get banding and the like. However you have to know how to edit and how to see this in order to get the most out of this mode. You also have to know to change things back to sRGB when saving a copy for the net.


----------



## ann (Jun 28, 2010)

In my intermediate class we discuss the various color space, including the pros and cons.  This is a personal decision that i then leave up to the individual student, including that they fine out what color space is being used at the local that may be doing their printing.

I do believe it is important as one advances that they begin to know what their choices may be and then make their own decision and preferences.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm simply too green at this to get much value out of Adobe RGB, I think. The few photos I do print up get done at a photography store called Blacks here in Toronto. I'll see what they say. But I really don't print up enough of my shots to matter. My next class is Wednesday night and I'll ask the instructor why he likes the Adobe colour space. I know his gallery specializes in large format Giclee prints, so maybe that's why he recommends the Adobe RGB.

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 28, 2010)

ann said:


> In my intermediate class we discuss the various color space, including the pros and cons.  This is a personal decision that i then leave up to the individual student, including that they fine out what color space is being used at the local that may be doing their printing.
> 
> I do believe it is important as one advances that they begin to know what their choices may be and then make their own decision and preferences.



We really aren't being given "choices" in the way you describe. He walked around the table and picked up each of our cameras to check the settings and then told us what he was going to change as he did it. He changed mine to shoot RAW instead of jpeg. After he handed back my camera I switched it right back because I had two shoots in the morning and had never processed a raw file before and was afraid to chance it for now. There's a lady in our class who has shot only in auto and even she was forced into RAW. I highly suspect she won't have a clue what to do with a raw file.


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2010)

He sounds like a very poor teacher if that is his approach. HE might know his stuff but if he fails to explain the whys to his students (or even the hows) then I seriously can't see you progressing.

It's hard to judge when not there ones self and also when its only after one class - but next time ask questions - lots of questions. Each time he makes choice he must be able to justify that choice not just for himself but also (where he is telling you to shoot diffrently) for yourself as well. Like shifting to RAW instead of JPEG - tell him you've never shot not know how to use a RAW and ask why you can't do RAW+JPEG as you get used to working with the RAWs.


----------



## ann (Jun 28, 2010)

goodness, how awful. Just what level is this class?

I make many suggestions in class but certainly try to explain why, and RAW if this a beginners group.  Leads me to ask one of my sessions tonight if they are understanding the "suggestions"


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 28, 2010)

It's supposed to be an intermediate/advanced class. To be fair, the lady in the class should really be in the beginner class. She has no clue about the relationship between aperture, shutter speed and ISO. She was asking good questions but IMHO not getting complete answers. The thing is, however, there are only three of us in the class so there should be lots of time to give her some extra attention. I certainly wouldn't mind and would no doubt learn something from it. 

This week we're delving into Lightroom. I downloaded a trial version of Lightroom3 but haven't had time to go through it yet. We're also learning how to use on/off camera flash, which is much of the reason I signed up for this course.


----------



## JR Davis (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah a little forceful in his approach to class teaching it sounds like to me.  At minimum should teach you how to use a certain file if he is going to force use you to use that type, whether .raw or adobe.


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm in that case I would give a read through of the beginner level class content (I assume if he is running an intermediate that there is a beginner level class on offer as well). It might be that his quick start and glossing over is because he is assuming a level of understanding that you don't quite have. I'd have a chat as a class about it and consult the beginners content.
If you all 3 find there are common areas where you are lacking understanding I'd raise it with him - ask for a refresher tutorial or something along those lines. As you say if there are only 3 of you the class really should mould itself easily around you.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 28, 2010)

Me, I took the class because I'm very comfortable with the basics. Things like colour space and RAW are really not beginner level, in my opinion, and I'm looking forward to learning about them, especially RAW. I think the first night we were all just getting to know one another and probably this next class will have more meat to it. I should point out that it's only four classes long, so I'm not really expecting much. My interest is flash, really. I've borrowed my buddy's 430 EX but frankly I don't know what I'm doing with it. I've read the manual but it really only focuses on the buttons and functions without any info on what it all means and when to use it, etc... If the class doesn't satisfy my needs I might use Craigslist to try to find a pro willing to spend a day with me for some one-on-one training. Ideally, I'd love to intern with a pro studio photography.


----------



## ann (Jun 28, 2010)

it certainly makes sense to discuss these issues in an intermediate class, but then it is just my style to talk about the pros can cons of various color spaces and then about using RAW vs jpeg, etc.  Leaving the final decision up to the student, but again, an intermediate student should be able to discuss these points with some degree of understanding, especially at the end of the session.

perhaps things will even out, or at least i hope so. i feel for the beginner


----------



## subscuck (Jun 28, 2010)

Adobe RGB should only be used if you can use it throughout the entire workflow, ie., capture, PPing and printing. If you have to use sRGB at any point in your workflow, then use that throughout the entire workflow. I don't know if you'll be PPing and printing in class, if you are, then leave it in AdobeRGB. If your going to PP and print on your own, switch back to sRGB. Adobe is a wider color space (it will render more colors, thus finer gradiations in hues and shades), and pros PP with Photo Shop, or one of it's derivatives, and print with high end photo printers that can utilize AdobeRGB to it's full potential. I use AdobeRGB, but if I send something out to print, I convert the file to sRGB.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 28, 2010)

Lazy Photographer said:


> My interest is flash, really. I've borrowed my buddy's 430 EX but frankly I don't know what I'm doing with it. I've read the manual but it really only focuses on the buttons and functions without any info on what it all means and when to use it, etc...


 

I posted this link in another thread, so excuse me if I am repeating myself. I think there are links here that will help you with the flash issues.

Google


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2010)

Careful pbelarge - you are in danger of falling to the dark side!
Whilst google is a fantastic resource it is only one open to people on the net and it also is not without its limits. One has to have two abilities to use it and its results well;

1) The ability to ask the right question - setting out the right parameters to ensure that they get the more applicable results

2) The ability to filter the results to sort the truth from the halftruthes and lies and such.

Granted whilst such things are also skills one needs on a forum the human interaction aspect allows for active real time re-evaluation and adaptation to the question and trusted sources can often provide more informative links/resources than google might how or that the person might find with google.

Certainly over time one might see repetitive questions on a forum - especially one as TPF which has a fast turnover of new members who are also beginners - but still don't fall for the "just google it" reply (we wouldn't have a forum otherwise )


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. The one problem with google is the sheer volume of information. I was hoping to learn a lot in my class, but considering there are only three of us and I seem to be the most knowledgeable, it doesn't bode well. I wish the class size was around 8 to 12 people with at least half of them further along than me. I find that with a larger class size you get questions from others you wouldn't have thought of yourself. The forum can work the same way. Someone like me asks a question about flash and then more knowledgeable folks not only try to answer it but debate among themselves. Very helpful for learning.


----------

